# fixing bad patch job



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw cut my basement concrete to install a floor drain. I trusted someone to pour the concrete and they totally F'd it up. It looks like they just screeded it off with a 2x4 and never floated it. Its very rough and has some pretty high/low spots. Also i cut a 4'x4' area for the drain, so it could be sloped in. There was a temporary piece that screwed in to the drain that was supposed to be screeded to. Well he pulled that piece out, so around the drain has WAY too much slop and is about an inch low after the finished drain cover is installed. How should i go about fixing this? 

Grind down high spots and skim coat with mortar? Or would i need to use a special coating compound? What about around the drain where it will be about an inch thick?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> I saw cut my basement concrete to install a floor drain. I trusted someone to pour the concrete and they totally F'd it up. It looks like they just screeded it off with a 2x4 and never floated it. Its very rough and has some pretty high/low spots. Also i cut a 4'x4' area for the drain, so it could be sloped in. There was a temporary piece that screwed in to the drain that was supposed to be screeded to. Well he pulled that piece out, so around the drain has WAY too much slop and is about an inch low after the finished drain cover is installed. How should i go about fixing this?
> 
> Grind down high spots and skim coat with mortar? Or would i need to use a special coating compound? What about around the drain where it will be about an inch thick?


 
Break it out and start over,and if you want it done right do it yourself.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Canarywood1 said:


> Break it out and start over,and if you want it done right do it yourself.



i don't think thats necessary at all. Its a basement, and its pretty rough looking to begin with. The patch job is just over the top though


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> i don't think thats necessary at all. Its a basement, and its pretty rough looking to begin with. The patch job is just over the top though


 

Well,the "patch" you describe is not going to fix your problem,but hey it's your basement,if you don't think it's necessary so be it.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well your not much help........... I might bust up the concrete around the drain. Since 1" is kind of an awkward thickness. Too thick for patching products and too thin for concrete. The rest i'll probably use something like this

http://www.ctscement.com/SkimCoat.asp


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Well your not much help........... I might bust up the concrete around the drain. Since 1" is kind of an awkward thickness. Too thick for patching products and too thin for concrete. The rest i'll probably use something like this
> 
> http://www.ctscement.com/SkimCoat.asp


I gave you the best answer your going to get, you ask for help and then complain about the answer that's your problem,go ahead and do it your way ,and you'll be back next year wanting to know how to fix your patch.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

A few pics will help considerably ... Each person has a different idea of what looks good or bad. Are you saying the area around the drain is too low or too high? If too high then probably best to jack hammer it out and do it again but then this is with trying to imagine what it looks like versus seeing what it looks like.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

the saw cut that is about 20' long is just really rough. Around the drain is an inch too low


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

There are specific types of concrete sold by the bag for thinner applications such as yours ... It will say on the bag what the intended thickness is. Make sure to use a bonding primer first to bond "old" concrete to new. For the larger area you could pour a self leveling compound ... Also sold by the bag. This goes on really thin and finds its own level ... We use it on basements and bathrooms a lot do we have a level playing field to start from.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

A useful tip for applying new concrete over old for small patches is to use white glue as the mixing agent instead of water. Use this trick often and works very well.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I didnt think self leveler would be hard enough. I was under the impression it was meant to be covered by some sort of floor covering like tile or linoleum


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

I assumed in a finished basement you would be installing some sort of flooring. What is the purpose of the space going to be ?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bonzai said:


> I assumed in a finished basement you would be installing some sort of flooring. What is the purpose of the space going to be ?



storage and laundry room? Its not a finished space. The walls are sheetrocked. I might tile it some day, but for now it is staying with concrete. The concrete is fairly rough right now, it has like a sandy roughness to it. But it is pretty flat. The patch on the other hand has a foot print in it and thats not even close to being the worst part. I would take a picture but its currently 4 hours away from me. Hence the reason i had someone else pour the concrete


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

i just wanted to update this and say that i fixed it and it worked well. I used a product from a company called "tamms" called tamms patch ii. I ground the high spots down. This took a while. Then thoroughly cleaned the area. Swept, vacuumed and sponged. Then i used a paint brush and painted the whole are with latex bonding agent. Then i poured the tamms patch on there floated it out best i could. Its by no means 100% perfect (because im not a pro at floating concrete, but its good enough now.


----------

